# Temporary displaying



## fsperry (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's how I'm displaying some of mine, until  I build some back-lit cabinets.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice bottles Fred, how about a couple close up pics and where are your bottles mostly from? (County)


----------



## fsperry (Nov 27, 2006)

*Hey Steve,   thanks for the compliment !  I'll get a closeup of each shelf for you.  They are all kinds and types, though I really favor medicines and cures and the occasional bitters.  The storage unit is a very old chestnut and pine corner cupboard that I restored several years ago and it needs a little more repair and a fresh coat of tung oil. By the way, where is Delta, PA ?  ( I live near Williamsport)*


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 27, 2006)

Delta's way south,almost to MD in York County where the mason dixon meets the Susquehanna River.  I hiked the Susquehannock Trail as a Scout (awesome trail) in Potter County and loved finding abandonned logging railroad stuff and I think I backpacked a couple BIM beers home.  One was just a slick but a great ice blue color and I think one was embossed, I'll have to look for it.


----------



## fsperry (Nov 27, 2006)

Amber shelf


----------



## fsperry (Nov 27, 2006)

2nd shelf


----------



## fsperry (Nov 27, 2006)

3rd shelf


----------



## fsperry (Nov 27, 2006)

bottom shelf


----------



## fsperry (Nov 27, 2006)

a few of my labeled medicines, etc.


----------



## fsperry (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Steve, if you're ever up this way, gvie me notice and maybe we'll be able to do a little digging or whatever.  I'm trying to get some Sanborn maps for my hometown and a few of the surrounding areas,,,,,,,could be fun !


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 28, 2006)

Great stuff Fred, like em all especially the Demis and labeled meds. It's rare to dig one of those or anything with a label but occasionally it happens.  I guess most come from under and in the walls of houses, barns, etc.  I would love to hook up someday and dig or just talk bottles, etc.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 30, 2006)

Fred, how far from Williamsport do you live? I am going to college in Williamsport right now but I am originally from Bellefonte. Do you dig a lot? Maybe we could get together and dig sometime. I know of a few dumps around here but most are milk bottle age. Thatâ€™s a great collection you have going there. If you go to the historical society in Williamsport you can get old maps from the area. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## fsperry (Dec 13, 2006)

*Hey Tom,

      Sorry it took so long to answer, but I was having trouble logging in.  I live 14 miles east from Williamsport (Hughesville) and I haven't been digging for ages, but would like to start again, when I get the time.  I may get a chance to go to the county courthouse and look at the town maps, etc., but I'd still like to have the Sanborn maps for the accuracy and detail.  My wife is going to class at Penn College.  Is that where you are going ?  Drop me a line and maybe we can do some digging in the future. 
      Fred
*


----------

